# Need plans for a Foreside Twisted Wood Table, 28-Inch



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get the plans for the Foreside Twisted Wood Table. I attached a picture of it.
*
*


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

No photo arrived but if it is what I am thinking of it looks fairly simple, unless I am missing something, cut four right angle triangles, cut ends the complementary angle to the diagonal, fasten together in pairs, then mount to base and top.


----------



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks Frank! I was leaning towards your idea. Going to give it a shot and see what I come up with.


----------

